
Nest Aware - hsnewman
https://store.google.com/US/product/nest_aware
======
jellicle
Before you install cloud-recording cameras in your home, especially from a
major company which the police will check first, be AWARE that local and
federal law enforcement can simply request your data from Google, no judicial
search warrant required (as Google has no privacy interest in your data, and
you have no privacy interest in data you voluntarily hand over to third
parties such as Google, according to the US Supreme Court).

Basically a letter on law enforcement stationery will do: "We need access to
all video, on an ongoing basis, from 123 Elm St., as it may be relevant to an
ongoing investigation." Done.

Some people may be fine with this but many should think carefully.

~~~
remmargorp64
Where do you get the idea that Nest/Google will simply hand over video from
users without an actual warrant?

That's not what I'm reading/interpreting from the information here:
[https://nest.com/legal/transparency-
report/](https://nest.com/legal/transparency-report/)

~~~
jellicle
Where do you get the idea that a search warrant is required to get a third-
party to hand over data about you?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third-
party_doctrine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third-party_doctrine)

And no, there's nothing on that nest.com page that says otherwise.

------
sahaskatta
It was frustrating to discover that Google is pushing everyone to migrate from
a Nest Account to Google Account without offering a path to migrate for paying
G Suite customers.

Any companies that have Nest cameras + G Suite for employees are out of luck.

~~~
Nursie
Yeah I noticed that, I've been using "Google for domains" or whatever they
call it now for about a decade. I snuck in when it was free, but I do pay for
extra storage and the nest subscription.

The account migration stuff is just confusing - "You must log in with your
google account!" "No, not that google account, you can't use that!"

~~~
BrandonSmith
I have to figure the underlying reason is that Google can't trust that you,
the user, own that Google Account as it actually owned by the entity that owns
the GSuite organization. They are treating all GSuite users as transient in
order for controls to be set up for what happens to user data when they leave
the organization.

Of course, for you and me and hundreds of thousands of other who use a
grandfathered GSuite, the user and entity are the same person.

Thus, for services that potentially have some limiting reason to not allow
GSuite users to access, we hare orphaned for the time being.

I've been waiting FOREVER to either add a family member to my Play Music
subscription, or me to theirs. Alas, neither plain Google Account nor GSuite
account can co-exist.

There are dozens of other Google services incompatible with GSuite users.

It is frustrating.

~~~
sahaskatta
Even if you set aside those legacy G Suite accounts, this is still also a
problem for any business on a current paid plan. Nest even advertises their
products to businesses here: [https://nest.com/nest-for-
business/](https://nest.com/nest-for-business/)

However, they fail to tell you that your company will be unable to use it with
G Suite. There's nothing the administrator of the G Suite account can do
either.

------
cameronfraser
Nest makes too many decisions for their users that I disagree with. Not sure
if other camera companies do this, but they used to give users the option to
show a light or not on the camera and they since then have forced all Nest
cameras to show the light, if someone is breaking into my house I would rather
they didn't know where the cameras were so the camera could get a good look at
their face. Secondly during COVID they just forcibly reduced the quality of
the stream.

~~~
remmargorp64
The light problem is solved very easily, by the way. Just use a small piece of
black electrical tape to cover the LED.

------
Tepix
The company that is gathering the most data about you online is now also an
expert on observing people through audio and video surveillance.

Not a pleasant thought.

------
nova22033
Is this an ad? What's "hacker news"worthy about this?

------
herodotus
I would never pay anyone to spy on me 24 hours a day.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
Horrifying. My neighbor just installed one of those simple to use cameras in
their windows looking at their driveway and our home. The old country had some
basic privacy laws, but here I can't do much about it apart from installing
blinds.

What is this fascination with recording everything at all times?

~~~
ssully
I think most people get them as a deterrent to break ins, not to spy on their
neighbors.

At least thats why I have one. I had my house robbed a few years back, which
was actually horrifying. Insurance covered all the valuables, but the stuff
that hurts is what can't be replaced like things from loved ones who are gone.
Also your sense of security gets tarnished after something like that. I still
wake up in the middle of the night sure that I hear people moving/talking in
my house. Having a camera (and dogs, and just giving myself time to wake up
and think things through) helps bring me back down to earth in those moments.

~~~
A4ET8a8uTh0
I can understand that having some unpleasant experiences in my city apartment.
I will admit that dogs help.

I think my next house will be in the boondocks surrounded by forest with few
to no neighbors.

